# Nebraska?



## Zsolo95 (Jan 30, 2011)

So I read this forum extensively. I've noticed lately that a lot of people live in Nebraska, more specifically Omaha. I live in Omaha, too, and I was wondering why so many people in Omaha raise tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh boy! The first tortoise forum chapter! The Tortoise Forum - Omaha chapter! Meetings to be held ... blah blah blah! Our first speaker will be ... blah blah blah!

Keep us posted! And don't forget, a portion of the dues should be mailed to Y. Gomez, etc. etc.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmmm, a Nebraska tortoise club. Why in the HECK would ANYONE try to LIVE in Omaha, much less raise tortoises here..., er I mean 'there'!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2011)

You do realize, something like 12-16 years ago, there was actually a turtle/tortoise club in Omaha.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 14, 2011)

Back in the early '80's, we also had Thirsty Thursday Turtle Races, sponsored by UNO's rec dept. Lots of cool turtle people there!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like all the fun has gone out of our state.  We do have some county fairs who still have turtle races for the kids. Not maybe so great for the turtles, but it does at least give some exposure to kids about turtles.


----------



## terryo (Feb 14, 2011)

I feel so left out....sigh........


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2011)

terryo said:


> I feel so left out....sigh........



  You live in one of the states I would love to live in (well just for the ability to go to real turtle and tortoise meetings). Of course Terry, *Ne*braska and *Ne*w York are so close to being the same, that you could pretend you live here (not to mention your weather is a lot like ours).  I would be honored for you to be a NEbraskan, plus then perhaps I could come by and see your yard.....


----------



## montana (Feb 15, 2011)

The tortoise is the Nebraska state bird ???

Is Nebraska in the United states ?? 

Do they speak English there ??


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 15, 2011)

montana said:


> The tortoise is the Nebraska state bird ???


*

Nebraska State Bird- Western Meadowlark
State Flower- Goldenrod
State Fossil- Giant Mammoth
State Song- 'Beautiful Nebraska'- a song no Nebraskan knows
State Mammal- White-tailed Deer
etc- http://www.enchantedlearning.com/usa/states/nebraska/

*


> Is Nebraska in the United states ??


*

Asks the guy named after a Canadian province 

*


> Do they speak English there ??


*

Tut mir leid, was hast du gesagt?*


----------



## HLogic (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Giant Mammoth... as opposed to the Mini-Mammoth


----------



## montana (Feb 15, 2011)

They did have mini Mammoths ...

They found they lived on a Island In eastern Canada and were one of the last subspecies to die out ...

I had always thought a mini Mammoth would be all the Mammoth you would ever need ...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> State Song- 'Beautiful Nebraska'- a song no Nebraskan knows



I know it!


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, but Jacqui- don't you spend a lot of your time out of state? 

Hey, Art- There are several species of mammoth- Columbian, Woolly, Songhua River, Chanel Island, Dwarf Woolly, African, etc. I SHOULD have said 'Columbian', but it is the state fossil because one found in Nebraska was one of the largest known and visits to the museum labeled it as 'giant mammoth'- and that stuck with me. I had forgotten it was a Columbian until I looked it up tonight.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Yeah, but Jacqui- don't you spend a lot of your time out of state?


Hey, I have been home all week!  Have actually been out doing yardwork and enjoying this tshirt weather...and trying to convince my roses to stop leafing out. Back to the song, we learned it in elementary school, when we learned about the state. You forgot to mention that Kool Aid came from Nebraska.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kool Aid, U-Haul, Cliff notes, Vise Grip, TV Dinners, Butter Brickle Ice Cream, Reuben sandwiches (the last two are contested but well-documented as having been in Omaha very early), either Eskimo Pies or some kind of ice cream treat... so much for memory- lets try the web-

* 911 emergency system (invented in Nebraska but rolled out in Alabama)
* Arbor Day
* Omaha Steaks
* Indie music
* Saddle Creek Records
* Bright Eyes
* Mannheim Steamroller
* Reuben Sandwich invented here
* Spam
* The new crash barriers now being used on most NASCAR tracks
* Cliff Notes
* The Gallup Poll
* rumored that the popcorn ball was
* 6-man High School football
* Nebraska Furniture Mart
* Berkshire Hathaway
* Mutual of Omaha
* Union Pacific Railroad
* The Buckle and Maurice's started in Kearney
* Herberger's started in North Platte
* Eskimo Pie was patented in Omaha
* Weaver's Potato Chips started in Lincoln
* Kool-Aid invented in Hastings
* Cushman motor scooter
* Storz beer
* Butter-Nut coffee
* Duncan Hines Cake Mix started here in 1951
* Vise-Grip wrench
* Hornady Bullets
* Dorothy Lynch salad dressing
Also high speed strobe light, McRib sandwiches, Runza (!!!!!), Cabelas...


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 16, 2011)

don't forget HHHHEEEEEEERRRREEESSSS Johnny! Johnny Carson, that is.

Runzas....oh yeah baby! music to my taste buds!


----------



## montana (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to apologize for making fun of Nebraska ...

I Googled Nebraska and found a wealth of information !!! 

Stupid me ...

It`s not like me to kick someone while they are down and I am very very sorry ..

I know you all must be so disappointed !!! Too bad...

imap://mike%2Eand%2Ejan%40frontier%[email protected]:993/fetch%3EUID%3E/INBOX%3E10363?part=1.27&filename=image.png


----------



## HLogic (Feb 16, 2011)

I knew about the mammoths but I couldn't resist. Paleontology is another of my hobbies.

It's better than the FL state fossil. What, you ask, is the FL state fossil?

The Nonagenerian New Yorker!

Apologies doled liberally to those afflicted by the above statement...


----------



## montana (Feb 16, 2011)

The retiree ???

The sand-dollar ....

That`s kinda like those sissy football players they have down there..


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 16, 2011)

ExoticsDr- Dontcha love Runzas? If I ever moved out of the Runza range, I'd have to make periodic pilgrammages back. I have heard of people doing that for White Castle, but I've tried those and don't see the allure.

Montana- Hell, kick us all ya want. We can take it. I'd love to know what the image you posted was but it did not go through. I'm also curious as to where YOU are from? Montana as your name suggests? Or someplace you are too embarrassed to claim? 

Art- You probably insulted one of Terry O's kin, ya big meanie. And why doesn't it surprise me that you are into paleo?

(It is a Nebraska custom to shout 'Go Huskers', or more generically, 'Go Big Red' right about now, but I am a football atheist.)


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2011)

montana said:


> It`s not like me to kick someone while they are down and I am very very sorry ..
> 
> I know you all must be so disappointed !!! Too bad...



Hmmm to my knowledge Nebraska in no way is down, we are just giving others a chance.  So no disappointment is happening in this state.





Madkins007 said:


> ExoticsDr- Dontcha love Runzas? If I ever moved out of the Runza range, I'd have to make periodic pilgrammages back. I have heard of people doing that for White Castle, but I've tried those and don't see the allure.



I know somebody who actually every so often will fly into Nebraska just to get a Runza fix.


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 17, 2011)

Whenever we travel north to the South Dakota to visit family, we stop in Nebraska City and have a Runza and then either at that time or on the way back we pick up a bunch of frozen goodies to bring home and deliver to family in Oklahoma City....it is a tradition.


----------



## montana (Feb 17, 2011)

Montana- Hell, kick us all ya want. We can take it. I'd love to know what the image you posted was but it did not go through. I'm also curious as to where YOU are from? Montana as your name suggests? Or someplace you are too embarrassed to claim?

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Nebraska?page=2#ixzz1EE6E1Ha4
I grew up long ago in eastern Iowa along the Mississippi 

We would often visit Illinois and Minnesota but my father said that south west of us was the end of the world and not to go that way ..

After doing five years in a eastern Iowa high school for a crime I may or my not of committed I succumbed to the call of the Rocky Mountains ...

I moved to north west Montana 30 years ago and never looked back .. Yaak is the town near me as I live way out in the woods .. I worked as a logger ,a lumber mill worker and lately I have been building log structures and timber framing ...I raise bluetick and walker big game hounds [bear and lion ] .. I also raise rat terriers .. 

We raise chickens game birds turkeys, ducks ,geese , Pot belly pigs . goats and many rabbits ...

We have riding horses and pack stock ..

I have two ponds and several aquariums .. 

I also have a new tegu ... 

We enjoy gardening and have seven gardens that we seem not to ever keep up with but they grow tall and lush in the short growing season up here on the mountain..


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the woods and rivers of Eastern Iowa, and have never been to Big Sky country, but would probably love it as well.

I was born in Omaha and will probably die here, but would love to move somewhere else. We've been playing a game of moving to New Zealand or some small town in the Rockies, but things are pretty comfy here. 

Besides- gotta stay near the source of all things Runza-ific!

(Well, at least I know where I am going for lunch now!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2011)

I just wanted to let you all know that I have enjoyed this thread immensely! I know it got a little OT, but I don't think the OP minded. Thanks for the glimpse into your lives!


----------



## pebblelu (Mar 5, 2011)

Is Mr. C still there?? ( i think thats it.) there were a couple differnt restraunts from that family.
I loved the runza's to.
I was born in omaha and would like to get back and visit some day.


----------

